# 18' boat for skinny water: shllowsport or dargel skout??,



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

One or the other will do the trick, thoughts?


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Both are quality builds... but I would have to say Shallow sport. That boat will get you (IMO) skinnier than the Dargel, and has great Customer Service to back it up. I always liked the layout of the SS more. But if you're going for shallow performance alone, I would say hands down Shallow Sport. Don't think they will run up there (skinny wise) with an RFL or Flats Cat, but about as close as you can get.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

SS is second best to majek RFL. Flats cats don't run anywhere as skinny. And dargels are well to say the least ugly. Buy an SS


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies so far!

I love the rfl but i would like to do a little bit of poling and i didn't think they would track well at all.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*choice is yours*

I've owned an 18RFL and loved the boat - All of the RFL's are built rock solid. Secondly, my 18' RFL would draft about 4.5" of water at rest with everyone out of the boat....I shut it down near MudCut in Bastrop to avoid too much damage to my prop on a sand flat & the boat was sitting on bottom...all three of us got out of the boat & it was floating in a little over ankle deep water....we pulled to the channel, jumped up & continued on. Additionally, Majek has GREAT customer service & stands behind their product....even helped me out with suggestions/input while restoring a RFL from the ground up.....I can't say enough about Jimmy.

I sold my 18rfl just b/c I needed more boat....ended up buying my buddies 20' SS Classic last year. I've had issues with cracks around the console footing & raised platform, which I'm going to have to fix soon...other than that, the boat performs great, has a great hole shot, runs very skinny & level. Additionally, it's a little dryer ride if you have to cross a bay. It'll run through some surprisingly skinny stuff, but if you shut it down, the boat drafts around 8-10". I think the SS will yield better resale.

...dunno about Dargel.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

if youre not totally dead set on one of those two, id put my patriot up against them anyday


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Between those 2 I would go shallow sport. Well the 18ss classic. Not a fan of the bahia but who cares im sure it serves a purpose. Resale of a ss classic well probably be much better than a dargel. Run both though my experience with dargel is on older models. I recently saw a 21 dargel that looked rather nice.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

An Old Tournament friend still loves his 2003 18' Sport. He has really abused it over the years running it wide open across rough water...But the boat still looks great and the plugs still pull dry.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Shallow Sport all the way. Pair it with a Evinrude ETEC like texasbackwater. Enough said.....


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

I like my Dargel I have owned two in my short time of 5 years of fishing saltwater. The first one I bought used was a 14.5 skout, I do miss that boat on a calm day it was a fun ride. I bought a new 21 in 2011 with a 140 four stroke. I can fish hard two to three days on a tank of fuel. It is not the smoothest boat on the bay nor the driest but its all in how you drive it. It is not a speed demon it tops out about 38 mph but I promise you it can handle any water you want to fish. I have had guys on my boat that have owned ever brand under the sun from RFL and shallow sport included and they all have been impressed with the performance of the boat. The boat also has lots of storage and lots of deck space to fish from. It is a stable ride I have fished six grown men and gear on the boat and it runs good and levels out very well with no trim tabs. I cant speak for shallow sport I have never been on one. As for resale value of a dargel it may not be as much as a shallow sport but take in consideration the initial cost of a Dargel Skout is not of that of a shallow sport. Resale of a boat is also something I don't consider, a boat is a luxury. I sure do like my Dargel, that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Dargel 186 Skout*

186 is a fantastic sled, super shallow running, very stable and easy to fish from. It has many standard features - dual livewells with recirc and aerator, jackplate, built in console ice chest, LED lights, SS hardware, fiberglass lids, etc. From what I have seen they sell for less than a comparably powered SS. Both good choices, I think you'll be happy with either.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Bottom Finder said:


> 186 is a fantastic sled, super shallow running, very stable and easy to fish from. It has many standard features - dual livewells with recirc and aerator, jackplate, built in console ice chest, LED lights, SS hardware, fiberglass lids, etc. From what I have seen they sell for less than a comparably powered SS. Both good choices, I think you'll be happy with either.


This is a good looking little boat!


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Both are very good looking boats, in my opinion i have been in all three including that patriot im a big fan of cat hulls... Ask your self, what would be thescenario 90? of the time, family?, hardcore fishing buddies, alittle bit of rough water?, what are u willing to give up to gain,confort and smooth dry ride, we all want that, but what ever you decide. Try to get a demo on your new boat, the last thing u want is a bad purchase experience and ending up selling ur boat... I tried all the boats mantimed here, and my money was on that patriot, but something happend and i ended up with the nicest SS Bahia a guy can buy.. and i love that thing, i still cant believe i have a SHALLOWSPORT!! Oh by the way it took me about 3 years to do my research and following threads on boat brands.. good luck in finding the boat of your dreams amigo!!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> SS is second best to majek RFL. Flats cats don't run anywhere as skinny. And dargels are well to say the least ugly. Buy an SS


Really think so?


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

There may be other options as well.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

MudCutter said:


> I've owned an 18RFL and loved the boat - All of the RFL's are built rock solid. Secondly, my 18' RFL would draft about 4.5" of water at rest with everyone out of the boat....I shut it down near MudCut in Bastrop to avoid too much damage to my prop on a sand flat & the boat was sitting on bottom...all three of us got out of the boat & it was floating in a little over ankle deep water....we pulled to the channel, jumped up & continued on. Additionally, Majek has GREAT customer service & stands behind their product....even helped me out with suggestions/input while restoring a RFL from the ground up.....I can't say enough about Jimmy.
> 
> I sold my 18rfl just b/c I needed more boat....ended up buying my buddies 20' SS Classic last year. I've had issues with cracks around the console footing & raised platform, which I'm going to have to fix soon...other than that, the boat performs great, has a great hole shot, runs very skinny & level. Additionally, it's a little dryer ride if you have to cross a bay. It'll run through some surprisingly skinny stuff, but if you shut it down, the boat drafts around 8-10". I think the SS will yield better resale.
> 
> ...dunno about Dargel.


You left off the part about a RFL will beat you up in choppy water and will slide while turning. A Shallow Sport scooter is a very good boat. Even better with a TRP lower unit on it.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Any boat with a TRP will improve it's performance. Sure, Flats Cats aren't as shallow running as RFL's out of the box, but throw a TRP propped right and set up right on a 21, and it'll almost touch an RFL with a trp. I've followed my buddy with a 21 rfl trp through some back lakes literally skimming across mud at times, some times skimming bare mud, and I stuck with him the whole way. The rides a hell of a lot better too. Same goes for all the new cats out there. But an RFL with a TRP is hard to beat, except for Railbirds rig with a Honda TRP. I've been in situations almost as harry as that video of Railbirds and made it through fine with my FC 21' 150 TRP. My Yamaha TRP just doesn't pick up water as well. Nowadays, the options are limitless for shallow running boats. Take your pick, they all have there ups and downs. Just test ride both and maybe some others and go with the one you like best. It's that simple.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have been on both many times and here is what I think:

Performance - Both are the same to me. Both run shallow and both are somewhat rough and wet. 

Looks - Shallow Sport

Builder - Dargel - I have met both builders/owners and Cleve is a straight up nice guy that I believe truly stands behind his boats.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

Great info so far!


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Pat Harkins said:


> You left off the part about a RFL will beat you up in choppy water and will slide while turning. A Shallow Sport scooter is a very good boat. Even better with a TRP lower unit on it.


haha....and a SS Scooter won't, now that's funny (I now own a 20' Classic, your teeth will chatter). Slide while turning is completely controllable, unless you're driving like a madman - or trying to be Railbird on your first day owning a Redfish. :rotfl:


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

MudCutter said:


> haha....and a SS Scooter won't, now that's funny (I now own a 20' Classic, your teeth will chatter). Slide while turning is completely controllable, unless you're driving like a madman - or trying to be Railbird on your first day owning a Redfish. :rotfl:


Always good to have a sense of humor ...


----------



## Ryansviper (May 8, 2012)

*Dargel Skout*

Can't comment on the SS never rode in one I have a 186 Skout with a 140 Suzuki 4 stroke and this little boat will get up and go runs supper shallow not the best boat for crossing a rough bay but I've done it the trick is using the trim and getting the front up, the tunnel on this boat feeds plenty of water to the motor. Don't want to step on any toes but IMO I don't think it slide's as bad as the RFL.


----------

